# Rams + Tiger Barb in 40G planted tank?



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have 40G (35" x 18" x 18") planted tank with gold fish and want to replace the gold fish with other fish.

I'm considering 6 rams + 15 tiger barb.

Rams is substrate dweller while tiger barb is mid dweller. So they occupy different strata.

Is it a good combination?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm also open if you have other suggestion for rams tank mates and their numbers for this tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Blue rams require high temperatures. Rummynose and cardinal tetras would go well with them.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Tiger barbs are quick swimmers and notorious fin nippers. Rams (blue or Bolivian) are not so fast. I had a bunch of tigers along time ago and they swam at all levels of my tank, including the bottom. I think tigers would put the hurt on rams in short order. Tetras are peaceful and come from the same regions as rams.....if you'd like a more biotope-ish set up.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Indeed rummynose is peaceful and school tightly. I love them in my 95G planted tank with discus, rams and cory.

However I want something else for the 40G. Something different than tetra, guppy, dwarf gourami, etc.

The main fish should be rams for I like their behaviors. This tiny cichlid is very interesting to watch!

What other tank mates that you recommend for rams? It's better if they occupy the mid to upper regions. How about cherry barb? Or other similar size cichlids such as kribensis?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I went to LFS this afternoon and saw serpae tetra in the same tank as rams and apisto.

The serpae tetra actually looked nice. They stayed in the mid upper level while rams and apisto stayed in the bottom.

Is serpae tetra suitable for rams?


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

yep... have them in my tank with Bolivians.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome!

Is 15 serpae + 6 rams a good number to start with?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I thought that serpae tetras were nippy.

Other interesting fish to consider: harlequin rasboras, checkerboard cichlids, hatchetfish.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

6 rams may be a bit much in a 35 in tank, I would say 2 pairs, that way each pair has about 1.5 ft of territory.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I read many conflicting info about serpae. Some wrote they had serpae and rams peacefully in the tank, while some wrote serpae was too aggressive. Does it come down to the number of serpae in the tank? The more serpae, the more peaceful they are?

My tank is rimless open top, so hatchet fish and other notorious jumpers are not an option.

I also like the colors of galaxy rasbora and ember tetra but they're shy and too small.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I think that most fin nippers stick to their own if there is enough of them. In a forty gallon, I would put around a dozen or so in it. I don't think they would bother Rams at all. I also have not seen Serpaes engage in such activity at all. In a side note to your other thread, I did come out to see the tail of a Serpae sticking out of the mouth of my largest Tapajos.....Oops.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

That's nice to hear Yamadog!

I'll get 15 serpae and 4 rams 

Any tips for feeding them?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I just bought 15 serpae long-fin and 6 rams. When the rams pair-up, I'll remove the remainder. The goldies went to QT.

I'm relieved for now


----------

